# Looking for friends



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, I would like to make some friends. I'm a 20/male/Michigan college student. I have been feeling lonely lately and would really like a few friends.

I'm interested in reading, hiking, fishing, drawing, animals, dreams, and most outdoor activities. I'll talk about most other topics though.

My email is [email protected] and my Yahoo Instant Messenger is neo_angry_croc . PMing me will also work. Despite the email address I'm a friendly person.


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Still no takers?

AIM adventurer223
MSN [email protected]


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Sent an email SpesVitae


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I added you to aim.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't use IM's anymore but here's my email:

[email protected]

Where about in Michigan are you? I'm about 40 minutes north of Detroit.


----------

